# Elaine Toland-Know your enemy...



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is Elaine,opposed to everything we hold dear,next to another despicable character....


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I can feel a caption competition coming.......:whistling2:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Anybody know her history ?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

We should try and get a mole into her orginisation and do some secrect filming of our own and find out what type of information and documents they have


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone that can stand next to that idiot and smile MUST be evil.

Not too sure which one I'm talking about but it seems to apply to both :2thumb:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

is it just her hair or does she have a really big chin?


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Take a look

Maybe she should sort this before attacking us.
Accounting Reference Date: 31/07
Last Accounts Made Up To: 31/07/2008 (TOTAL EXEMPTION SMALL)
Next Accounts Due: 30/04/2010
Last Return Made Up To: 15/07/2008
Next Return Due: 12/08/2009 OVERDUE


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Berber King said:


> I can feel a caption competition coming.......:whistling2:


Big brown mess.....:whistling2:


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Guys, you may think this is funny but – it is not!! I know we’ve all been stressed and frustrated over the last week – but your comments/sig really does NOT help our cause!!! And – this being an under 18 forum - you should be ashamed of yourselves – pack it in!!!!!


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Its not an over 18 forum and I am sorry if I have offended you, just wanted to know the history and the organisation that is trying to close down my hobby


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Connie_F said:


> Guys, you may think this is funny but – it is not!! I know we’ve all been stressed and frustrated over the last week – but your comments/sig really does NOT help our cause!!! And – this being an under 18 forum - you should be ashamed of yourselves – pack it in!!!!!


I dont see anything funny about it,merely pointing out who is trying to destroy the reptile community due to mis-guided views.My sig has nothing to do with any of this?


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

To be fair Connie there are other people on here who have posted pics of antis and poked fun at Ms Toland no matter how subtly as well.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

megan fox keeps affecting me and then the hoff come on behave


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Does the hoff have the same affect?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Does the hoff have the same affect?


 not exactly


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Here is Elaine,opposed to everything we hold dear,next to another despicable character....
> image


The Labour party has taken many thousends of pounds in donations from animal rights groups. Also many labour mp's have conections to such groups and the rspca, makes you relise just what a up hill battle the fbh have had protecting us.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Connie_F said:


> Guys, you may think this is funny but – it is not!! I know we’ve all been stressed and frustrated over the last week – but your comments/sig really does NOT help our cause!!! And – this being an under 18 forum - you should be ashamed of yourselves – pack it in!!!!!


 
Everyone is entitled to their opinion however mature or immature it is. I get fed up with people who try to sabotage things that they are not really in the know with. So when they make fools out of themselves or contradict themselves, I think that they leave themselves wide open to critism.

If something is happening, then perhaps it is wise to let everyone know, then maybe they will "pack it in".


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

kato said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion however mature or immature it is. I get fed up with people who try to sabotage things that they are not really in the know with. So when they make fools out of themselves or contradict themselves, I think that they leave themselves wide open to critism.
> 
> If something is happening, then perhaps it is wise to let everyone know, then maybe they will "pack it in".


They'll never pack it in, for some it's their livelihood :whistling2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

hogboy said:


> They'll never pack it in, for some it's their livelihood :whistling2:


 
Its a real shame really, because while they pick on us Reptile Lovers, other more needy causes are being neglected. They are wasting their resources on us which is a shame.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

have just been on to the APA's hilarious web site and watched their 2 10 min videos from Hamm, makes interesting viewing and the voice over is very very funny, seems like we have a real problem on our hands. Their video would suggest that us lot on here are a bunch of clueless morons who get off on snatching animals from the wild so we can watch them die.

It also appears Ms Toland made the journey to Hamm in order to do a little bit of secret filming. 

Some people really are lacking purpose in their lives. :bash:


----------

